
Ask HN: Join a Co-Op? - andrewpierno
Imagine a collective of people just like the ones in this community, focused on solving the same problem?<p>We could build it 10x faster<p>We could sell it 10x faster<p>Interested in exploring this concept with me?<p>I&#x27;m putting together a slack channel to discuss if you&#x27;re interested.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;join.slack.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;noco-co-op&#x2F;shared_invite&#x2F;enQtNjI5MjEwOTE5ODE1LTdjMDE1ZmY3MzU2ZmQ2Zjg0MGMyM2E1ZjdkNjhmNjg4YjNhYzgyNzI5YzlmZDcyNDQ5MjkxOTQ2ODBkYTUzMGY<p>also slightly more info in a nice wrapper at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;noco.io<p>Hugs,<p>AP
======
qnsi
Hey Andrew. Are you based in Europe? Can you explain your idea of a co-op? Do
you mean multiple people working on one idea together, more like company or
everyone working on their idea but helping each other?

